#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κώδικας βασικής πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας

## vrv

Το 1999 κωδικοποιήθηκε η βασική πολεοδομική νομοθεσία και δημοσιεύτηκε το 14/27-7-99 (ΦΕΚ 580 Δ). Σχετικές συνδέσεις για κατέβασμα ή διάβασμα, για όσους συναδέλφους δεν το έχουν, υπάρχουν πολλές μεταξύ των οποίων οι:

 http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=369
 http://www.minenv.gr/1/13/131/13108/g1310800.html
 http://sites.google.com/site/wwwidiotikaerga/nomothesia

 Η έκδοση αυτού του ΠΔ ήταν αποτέλεσμα των συζητήσεων που είχαν γίνει τη δεκαετία του 1990 για τις αιτίες των προβλημάτων του επαγγελματικού μας χώρου και μια από τις σημαντικότερες εντοπίστηκε ότι ήταν (και είναι) η χαώδης κατάσταση που επικρατούσε (και επικρατεί) στην πολεοδομική νομοθεσία. Έγινε λοιπόν αυτή η προσπάθεια και έκτοτε εγκαταλείφθηκε. Από το 1999 μέχρι σήμερα έχουν γίνει πολλές μικρές ή μεγάλες αλλαγές χωρίς να ενημερώνεται ή να τροποποιείται ο «Κώδικας Βασικής Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας».

 Ξεκινάω αυτή τη συζήτηση με τους εξής στόχους:

 1. Έτσι, για την ιστορία, θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τι έγινε και πώς έγινε, γιατί αυτή η υπόθεση εγκαταλείφθηκε σχεδόν από την αρχή. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς το γεγονός ότι το έτος 2000 δεν προωθήθηκε αυτός ο Κώδικας σε όλες τις Πολεοδομικές Υπηρεσίες για να αποτελέσει το εγκόλπιο όλων των δραστηριοποιούμενων στα πολεοδομικά είτε ως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι είτε ως μελετητές, επιβλέποντες, κατασκευαστές κλπ κλπ. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν στην κοινότητα του eMichanicos.grκαι αρκετοί συνάδελφοι που έχουν «από μέσα» τις σχετικές πληροφορίες ή τέλος πάντων γνωρίζουν το τι και το πώς και θέλουν να μοιραστούν τις γνώσεις τους.

 2. Πιστεύω ότι είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη και η επικαιροποίηση αυτού του Κώδικα. Στη μορφή που είναι ο Κώδικας σήμερα, έχει αρχίσει να αχρηστεύεται και να περνάει στην ανυπαρξία. Έχω διάφορες σκέψεις, π.χ. ο Κώδικας να επανεκδίδεται κάθε χρόνο από το ΥΠΕΚΑ, να τροποποιούνται όλοι οι Νόμοι και τα Διατάγματα με την εξής απλή προσθήκη «οι διατάξεις του παρόντος έχουν περιληφθεί στον κώδικα τάδε ΦΕΚ τάδε», να καταργούνται όλες οι Αποφάσεις και οι Εγκύκλιοι που περιλαμβάνονται στον Κώδικα ή έρχονται σε αντίθεση με αυτόν κλπ. Με τη συζήτηση που μπορούμε να κάνουμε εδώ, ίσως βγει το τι και το πώς για αυτόν τον Κώδικα, οπότε στη συνέχεια ο υπό ίδρυση σύλλογος να «σπρώξει» την υπόθεση, για το κοινό καλό γενικώς αλλά και για την καλυτέρευση των συνθηκών εργασίας όσων συναδέλφων δραστηριοποιούνται σε αυτό το χώρο. 

 3. Η συζήτηση ανάμεσα στα μέλη μιας κοινότητας, όπως π.χ. του eMichanikos, όταν εκτός από την απλή ανταλλαγή γνώσεων και πληροφοριών στρέφεται και σε άλλα - σχετικά ή όχι με το αντικείμενο - ας πούμε πιο πολύπλοκα θέματα, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τη συνολική βελτίωση όλων των μελών. Επειδή λοιπόν στην κοινότητα αυτή, της οποίας νιώθω ενεργό μέλος - παρά τις λίγες δημοσιεύσεις μου, έχουν γίνει και γίνονται αρκετές σοβαρές συζητήσεις, προτείνω να ξεκινήσουμε ακόμη μία για το θέμα της Κωδικοποίησης της Βασικής Πολεοδομικής Νομοθεσίας.

 Υ.Γ.
 Σχετική είναι και η συζήτηση που έχει γίνει στο http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread.php?435 και ιδίως η τοποθέτηση του συναδέλφου MAKAP στο http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread.php?435&p=5929&viewfull=1#post5929

----------

Pappos

----------


## Ubiquites

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται να είναι όντως...

----------

